# State Snaps next week? Crew available



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

With the low gas prices, good weather, and reports of lots of big snapper in close, I'd love to take a state snapper trip out of Galveston or Freeport. If anyone is considering a trip, I'd be happy to join you and pay for my share, clean the boat, clean the fish, and whatever it takes. 

I'm available Friday but the forecast doesn't look good. Monday and Tuesday are wide open for me...

If I don't get any offers before Thanksgiving, I'm up for future trips....I work from home and I'm flexible. 

Thanks...


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Great post!
Hopefully someone needs 2 people. Available this weekend and all next week. (Man I miss my boat)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am also available on any weekend. Would love to get out!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll buddy up and run with yall I got a full boat as it is... Might be able to get another onboard though.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Trinity Bay and Galveston on occasion....*

This is Birdman77520 from Baytown...have a 23' Chaparral Cuddy Cabin with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke rigged for fishing...and able to go 2-3 days a week in either Trinity Bay or Galveston....probably more Galveston during the winter to West Bay(learning it) and the jetties. Sometimes wade out of the boat or just drift/anchor. Usually use artificials, but am not adverse to live bait which we can collet or buy...Probaby put in at GYB and go from there in Galveston area...or Rosaland Park or Ft. Anahuac to fish Trinity Bay.....will keep your numbers and give a call if you pm me....mine is 409-381-0128.....JT from Baytown :flag:


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I am bumping my own thread, with the same idea! My wife and I had a baby on New Year's Day, and after 2 weeks of helping with the baby I just got the green light to take a short fishing trip next week. If anyone is going out next week anytime (state snaps or bay fishing), I would love to come along. I am happy to pay my share, clean the boat, etc, and I am pretty much flexible since I work from home. Thanks!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

across777 said:


> I am bumping my own thread, with the same idea! My wife and I had a baby on New Year's Day, and after 2 weeks of helping with the baby I just got the green light to take a short fishing trip next week. If anyone is going out next week anytime (state snaps or bay fishing), I would love to come along. I am happy to pay my share, clean the boat, etc, and I am pretty much flexible since I work from home. Thanks!


PM me if you want to try for some winter specs in the Tiki canals. I haven't been there in a few weeks but there's always a few fish around.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

The forecast looks decent for Saturday....if anyone is going out to state water, send me a PM because I'd love to go!


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Still looking to get out for a short run....Tuesday looks really good! I should be available on Monday as well. Thanks!


----------

